# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Atlanta Hawks



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavericks at Atlanta Hawks preview

* 6 p.m. today, Philips Arena, FSNSW; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270 in Spanish)


*08:15 PM CST on Friday, March 24, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 

*Series:* Mavs lead 1-0 this season; Hawks lead 28-22 all time. 



Key matchup 


MARQUIS DANIELS VS. JOE JOHNSON 
After the way Jason Richardson torched the Mavericks on Thursday, Daniels and friends need to pay particular heed to Johnson, the Hawks' acquisition from Phoenix in the sign-and- trade that cost them Boris Diaw. Johnson has not disappointed, averaging 20.5 points, 6.7 assists and 4.0 rebounds. The Mavericks continue to have problems with upscale shooting guards. This might not be any different with their key defenders out. Johnson is averaging 25.1 points and 8.2 assists in March. 



Inside the Mavs 
*Trying to snap out of it:* Jerry Stackhouse still can't shake the slump that has beset him. Over the last 14 games, he has shot 53-of-164 (32.3 percent) from the field, including 0-for-6 on Thursday against Golden State. The dry spell has dropped his season shooting percentage to .385. He's shot 19 per- cent on 3-pointers during the drought. 

*Briefly:* Of the top 15 scorers in the league, Dirk Nowitzki is the only one averaging fewer than two turnovers a game (1.9). ... Nowitzki had 30 or more points in six of the last nine games. The Mavs were 4-0 in such games before losing to New Jersey and Golden State. 



Inside the Hawks 
*On a roll:* Josh Smith has been a tad erratic in his young career, but he's averaged more than 17 points in the last four games, including 22 to go with six assists Wednesday night against Philadelphia. He also ranks sixth in the league in blocks per game at 2.44. 

*Briefly:* Joe Johnson last month became the fifth active NBA player to have 40 points and 13 assists in the same game. ... Former Texas guard Royal Ivey had 12 points in a career-high 30 minutes Wednesday against the 76ers. ... The Hawks are 11-5 when Johnson and Zaza Pachulia each score 20 points or more. 



PROBABLE STARTERS 


<table bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Mavs* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pos.* </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Hawks* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dirk Nowitzki </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Josh Smith </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Rawle Marshall </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Al Harrington </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> DeSagana Diop </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> C </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Zaza Pachulia </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Marquis Daniels </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Joe Johnson </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jason Terry </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Royal Ivey</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks to be a fun game. Josh Smith is always fun to watch, one of the highest flyers in the NBA, not to mention is abnormally huge arms. I don't have any worries.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

1337 said:


> I don't have any worries.


That makes one of us. 

The Mavs are tired, and as todays DMN article disclosed, not far from giving in to the weight of short-handedness. I would like to see more of Mbenga, Powell, Marshall, Armstrong, etc. Spread the minutes out like your last spoonful of mustard, and hope we don't run out of players before we run out of games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*1h30 mins remaining*



> 6 tonight, Philips Arena
> 
> *TV:* FSN Southwest
> 
> ...


My prediction: 
Dallas 107
Atlanta 99

Click here to bet on the match with vBookie and uCash


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I got about 4k uCash points on this.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah man. Keep your eye on Josh Smith. He's having a breakout month. Hopefully he can have another huge night tonight.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk and Diop with our only points, everyone else has missed at least one shot

Jerry Stackhouse starting in place of Daniels, I hope he's not injured


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

8-0 run for Dallas, come on guys - put them away early so we dont have to stress

Dirk with 4 pts/4 rebounds and Diop with 2 blocks already


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dang, Dallas holds Atlanta to 10 points on 15% FG shooting. Marvin Williams ---> 1-7 FG

24-10 after the first, Dirk and Terry both with 6 points, but Dallas is being outrebounded by 2


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome, Dallas with 2 assists halfway into the 2nd quarter :|


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas - 51
*Highlights:
*Dirk Nowitzki: 14 points (6-11 FG, 2-2FT), 8 rebounds and 1 assist
Erick Dampier: 9 minutes, 7 rebounds, 3 points (3-3 FG) and 2 blocks
Rawle Marshall: 4 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block
DeSagana Diop: 3 blocks, 2 assists, 2 rebounds in 13 minutes
DALLAS: 26 rebounds and 2 turnovers and 11-12 FT








Atlanta - 35
*Highlights (or lack thereof)
*Zaza Pachulia: 4 points and 6 rebounds
*Embarassements
*Marvin Williams: 1-8 FG, 1-4 FT
Joe Johnson: 2-9 FG, 4 TO
ATLANTA: 12-44 (27%), 0-6 3PT and 11-17 FT

Put it away, dominate this 4th quarter


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

It seems everyone is starting to become serious with the playoffs only 12 games away now I think


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Either through purchase or complimentary tickets, the Mavs had to get 268 Saturday. Former Hawks guard Jason Terry received 45, and rookie Josh Powell had 50. Mavs publicist Sarah Melton said it was the most tickets she has ever had to get for one road game.

- FWST
*Big contingent*: The Mavericks have numerous players who are from areas within driving distance of Atlanta. That led to the team needing a combined 218 tickets. 

The friends and family were part of the Hawks' first sellout since opening night against the Los Angeles Lakers. 


- DMN


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to see Van Horn back for depth purposes. I guess I can understand Stackhouse starting but I think Daniels is a better player. More efficient, better rebounder, and better passer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree with your point, but it seems both had above average games in their respective roles


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah it didn't seem to matter who was starting but I think Daniels should get more minutes off the bench. Marshall is a nice player but doesn't need to be taking minutes from Daniels. Stackhouse to me probably plays better with less minutes. I think he is wearing down as the season is going along which is why he is struggling right now. Maybe that knee isn't 100%.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mike Woodson said:


> I like their team but I think we've played tougher teams.


 <hr><!--EZCODE QUOTE END-->
Hahaha, he said that (Hawks coach)


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

What was the question? Also the Hawks getting owned it is funny hearing the coach saying they've played better teams. Should've won by 30. :biggrin:


----------

